

Cofounder wanted for online educational initiative - ypg

I'm the founder of Pensieve, which is an online learning platform.  You can think of it as being like Wikipedia but for courses.&#60;p&#62;Basically, the idea is to make a quality education universally accessible, and we do that by making the infrastructure so that it is easy for anybody to create or contribute to interactive online courses.&#60;p&#62;You can think of it as a democratized alternative to other platforms like Udacity, Coursera, EdX, etc.  All of those programs are great, but they don't really solve the problem that's in education right now, because they don't make it possible for regular people to be the creators of content.&#60;p&#62;Anyway, any feedback would be useful.  I have a prototype version of the site up: www.pensieve.net.  I'm looking for a technical co-founder so if you're interested ping me at yush [at] pensieve [dot] net.
======
jonny_eh

        "they don't really solve the problem that's in education right now, because they don't make it possible for regular people to be the creators of content"
    

So what's the problem exactly?

~~~
001sky
Gatekeepers. Administrators control what is taught. He's proposing a site like
HN, where users submit links.[1] The flip side, of openess, is that a Wiki
site would need Editors. Or some similar ranking algorithm (and a defense
against spam/seo etc.)

_____

[1] The destination/backend of where those links are stored/maintained etc is
presumably also part of the platform. As would be some consideration about
intellectual property, ect. To the user, though, the more relevant bits are in
the above sentence.

